# Patrick signs bill to hike minimum wage



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -Gov. Deval Patrick has signed a law raising the state's $8 per hour minimum wage to $11 per hour - a high among U.S. states - by 2017.
Patrick told a Statehouse ceremony on Thursday that the new law would provide some relief to low-income workers, while noting it would still not be a "livable wage" for many Massachusetts residents.
The first increase in the minimum wage, to $9 an hour, will take effect on Jan. 1.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/money/patrick-signs-bill-to-hike-minimum-wage/26678086#ixzz35m7TwS2H


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Socialism. Not immediate, we just get you there eventually.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Great we'er going to need a bank loan to buy an ice coffee, God help ya if you want a muffin.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

I can't stand this bull. If people would like to earn more money in their paychecks each week then better yourself and get a job that pays more!!!! Now they want us to pay people who want to flip a burger 20K a year? My major question is, Do they really think that small business is going to survive? What about small hardware stores or local shops? These owners wont be able to pay their workers, and in turn, will lead to more unemployment. Just my two cents.
I do know one thing... I wont be paying 15 dollars a coffee because some ass**** doesn't want to get off their ass and better themselves to receive better pay.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

If my calculations are correct that is a 37.5% raise in pay..... So do LE/EMS/FD get a nice raise like that too for their sacrifices?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WMA7787 said:


> I can't stand this bull. If people would like to earn more money in their paychecks each week then better yourself and get a job that pays more!!!!
> I do know one thing... I wont be paying 15 dollars a coffee because some ass**** doesn't want to get off their ass and better themselves to receive better pay.


HA HA True!
Kuerig Sales are gonna increase now!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

*while noting it would still not be a "livable wage" for many Massachusetts residents. *
Of course not Deval, you and your democrat buddies will tax the shit out of it (and by proxy the rest of us too!) Si se puede!!! BTW mpd try the Timothy's Rainforest expresso-better than Starbucks!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Mr Scribbles said:


> *while noting it would still not be a "livable wage" for many Massachusetts residents. *
> Of course not Deval, you and your democrat buddies will tax the shit out of it (and by proxy the rest of us too!) Si se puede!!! BTW mpd try the Timothy's Rainforest expresso-better than *StarSucks*!


FIFY


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Just where do these morons think the money is going to come from to pay a higher minimum wage? If this doesn't illustrate that they have no idea how the economy works; then, I don't know what it will take for people to see that. Small business owners who run with minimum staff are going to have to raise their prices to cover the increased costs. Midsize businesses that have spare parts on staff will have to cut them and then raise prices to cover the cost of the increase. Large companies are going to cut staff because we all know that they're not going to cut executive salaries or sacrifice their dividends. Of course the big guys won't have to raise prices as much as the little guys which will make their products more attractive to the rest of us who didn't get raises and will find it harder to spend a little more to support the small guys. So, this is a big screw you to the small business owner who will have increased costs and lower revenues.

It's a big screw you to the average consumer who will not be getting a raise any time soon and if they do it won't be anywhere near the percentage of the increased minimum wage. Now it's going to cost more for everything we buy. So forget saving money, forget buying those little extras that you've worked hard to be able to enjoy. Oh you'll still be working hard, actually harder if you still have a job because the guy in the cubicle next to you go laid off and the company needs you to pick up the slack. You just won't be able to enjoy any of the little luxuries that you used to enjoy.

It's a screw you trifecta with the minimum wage worker picking up the rear. Guess what folks? You got your raise and now the cost of everything is going to go up. Many things will probably go up more than the actual raise you just got, so all that stuff that you thought you would be able to afford is now that much more unaffordable. But don't be sad, because there are a lot of people now who will also no longer be able to afford that stuff too.

Dumb asses.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I knew this state was even more fucked when I found out that Deval and Barry have been buddies for a long time. They keep working towards making Massachusetts a liberal utopia. It saddens me when I realize a war was fought here by our forefathers so this country could be born and grow, and now the state is a bunch of pussies that ban things like plastic water bottles and drive around in hybrid cars plastered with bumper stickers because they need to feel better about themselves. Hope and change, motherfuckers...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------

